# Training Goals for 2018



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

Whatcha all have for goals for 2018 and (if space allows) what is your plan for achieving them?

I will start with mine:

Goal 1 is teaching my young dog heel position and creating a solid position using rewards, markers, and incremental training steps.

Goal 2 (same young dog) is a good foundation in tracking without using a lot of oppositional reflex (food in every foot step and a loose line). 

Goal 3 is to polish the titled dog's Ob and get faster downs at articles in tracking. Maybe put some AKC Ob titles on that dog as time allows. Attain another IPO 3 title off home field. My job is to stay away from anything routine with her and to communicate that a fast down at articles on the track are in her best interest (starting with much better rewards at the articles). 

Goal 4 is to get both dogs off home field to proof them (this will take $$ and traveling and be glad I make payments every month on their fancy truck).


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

My main goal for 2018 is to survive it. Other than that, I do have a list of dog things I would like to accomplish. Most of the things we compete in these days are online venues, but I'd like to be able to enter at least one dog in a nosework/scent work trial (I've got a UKC/AKC club practically in my back yard, just two hours away) and an ATTS test (if it doesn't get cancelled again). 

Online, I'm planning on more All Dogs Parkour titles, at least one International Dog Parkour Association title, some Cyber Rally-O titles, and Fenzi TEAM titles. I'd also like to try for some Non Competitive Obedience Association titles, as well as wrapping up their Do More With Your Dog Expert Trick Dog titles and AKC Performer Trick Dog titles. Another major in-person goal would be their CGCs.


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

LeoRose said:


> My main goal for 2018 is to survive it. Other than that, I do have a list of dog things I would like to accomplish. Most of the things we compete in these days are online venues, but I'd like to be able to enter at least one dog in a nosework/scent work trial (I've got a UKC/AKC club practically in my back yard, just two hours away) and an ATTS test (if it doesn't get cancelled again).
> 
> Online, I'm planning on more All Dogs Parkour titles, at least one International Dog Parkour Association title, some Cyber Rally-O titles, and Fenzi TEAM titles. I'd also like to try for some Non Competitive Obedience Association titles, as well as wrapping up their Do More With Your Dog Expert Trick Dog titles and AKC Performer Trick Dog titles. Another major in-person goal would be their CGCs.


OK.. have to ask.. WHAT in heck are "on line titles?" Computer games?


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

*Kylie: * _Open Chances_ _(and with it Open Versatility (strike that - got the last day of 2017_), One Elite Chances Q, Elite Weavers, Outstanding Elite Touch 'n' Go (8-25), Outstanding Elite Regular, and the rest of her NATCH points in Regular. Maybe Outstanding Elite Jumpers (9-16) and Jumpers NATCH points, though that'll probably continue into 2019 (or be in place of Regular).

*Molly:* Novice Touch 'n' Go. Novice Chances (9-15) (and with them Novice Versatility), Open Regular, Elite Tunnelers (9-16). Open Weavers (9-15),. She trials half as much (or less) as Kylie, so I need to remember that when goal setting.

*Kiran:* Get him through agility classes. Debut him at a home trial toward the end of the year. 

Generally - Add a new to me trial or two to my trialing schedule. End the year better than we began it.

Not agility related: basically just continue my casual participation in a wide variety of sports with the dogs who have fun with them.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

3GSD4IPO said:


> OK.. have to ask.. WHAT in heck are "on line titles?" Computer games?


Online titles are venues that allow videoed submissions to be judged with points and titles awarded. Basically it's a dog sport same as the rest, except the 'runs' are videoed and submitted rather than live. It's not my thing, but it's very useful for people where there is an issue - sometimes with the dog, sometimes with trial or sport availability and health or schedule of owner - preventing attending trials.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

3GSD4IPO said:


> OK.. have to ask.. WHAT in heck are "on line titles?" Computer games?


Nothing so easy.  Online titling venues are where you submit videos instead of going to trials. 

Cyber Rally-O has two different divisions, Rally and Dance. 

This is Leo doing a Dance Division run. https://youtu.be/9VyuUURCo-Q

This is Ilka doing a Rally Division run. https://youtu.be/2DOPyboCwmc

Of the two parkour organizations, I prefer ADP. This is one of Lily's Level 5 legs. https://youtu.be/RkoTjuXAP0s

I like them because I can do them when I feel like filing, and other than finding novel locations for ADP, I don't have to worry about travelling.


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks for the explanation. I can see some value in it, but I expect I would not do this as, while it can show skills, I do not see how it can replace the stress of being in front of an audience, a judge and the foibles of "going live." It would seem (and correct me if I am wrong) that a person could record routines over and over and then only submit their best without the presence of outside stress. My best performances are always at home? 

OTOH I can see submitting a video if the venue was very short of any local live trials OR if the person had some other physical limitation? 

Anyway, I cannot see if being my thing.. but if that is your thing and your goal, have at it!! Good Luck!


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

They are good for reactive dogs. Ilka loved to work, but I could probably throw her further than I could trust her around strange dogs and people. She found AKC events to be extremely stressful. So did I, for that matter. So much so that I had an asthma attack and passed out in the ring at the end of her first CD leg. The judge said “exercise finished” after the down stay, and I hit the floor. 

And a lot of them they are pass/fail, so only submitting your best run makes sense.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

I want Mesa to be ready for her initial herding trial (junior trial? not sure of what it's called) in March. We're going to focus on nosework as well. If she grows some front legs we might try conformation again, but that's really iffy.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Remmy - He is back in training as I want to get his last two Snooker Q's so he will be a Masters Dog.
Lucy - Almost in Masters so want to do that this year.
Bonnie - Start competing with her this summer after she is spayed but not going to rush it.


----------



## huskylove1995 (Oct 19, 2017)

Start a Flyball team with Polar, Duke, Ninuk, and Makamae
Other then that nothing as a set goal. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## crysania (Oct 1, 2010)

Major goal: Get Ben weaving 12 poles (he's weaving 4 at this point and now it's too cold and snowy to work on them at home so we're at a bit of a standstill) and doing all his contacts (he is almost there on the A-Frame and Dog Walk, nowhere close to doing the teeter).

Minor goal: Get to more trials to expose him to the atmosphere and get him used to running at them (we've been to one; for a first trial it went fairly well)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

So, last day of 2017 we got Open Chances and Open Versatility. So, let's make 'get one Elite Chances Q' the new goal.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I would like to get an IPO1 on my GSD and get a CGC on her as well as my Beauceron.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Soro:
Continue letting him be a dog. We've been more and more slack on house rules as he got older. He is now allowed to sometimes beg at tables while we eat and sleep on the bed with us. But hey, he'll be 12 in April and I am grateful he has made it this far.

Brae:
Nothing formal. But around the middle of '18 I will really start conditioning him more. More weight pulling, more/longer bike rides, and really starting to teach him jumps, hanging on the spring pole, handstands, and other high impact things. We're going to get weave poles next year, again with waiting on physical development this year. I know for a fact I can get a TDCH for Brae next year if I tried a little hard. But I am just enjoying him and not pushing at anything. It feels so great having a dog that is already great in every way (off leash hiking, recall, dog social, people social, motivated by everything, yet very focused) and is probably going to get better.


----------



## russhw (Feb 5, 2017)

milo loves the frisbee he starting doing tricks on his own (showing off ) he was getting some good air time so i guess thats our thing to work on


----------



## Daenerys (Jul 30, 2011)

My goals are to actually train my dogs. They're mostly well behaved on their own so I've been lazy and haven't really done much beyond teaching them sit and down but now with foster dogs in the house I need to get them trained more because they're picking up bad habits. They're not the best on leash, but our latest foster, Lexi, is really bad (she was feral) which has encouraged the other two to pull more, so I need to teach all three of them loose leash walking. Lexi also keeps peeing and pooping on the only rug in our house, so I need to break her of that. She is a runner so I want to teach her to wait at open doors for the OK before going outside. Finley and Lexi have developed an obsession with eating sticks off the ground (and of course, the other one's stick is better so they'll try to steal each other's stick while we are on walks, super annoying) so I need to teach them leave it. I think Finley has the potential for a really, really strong recall so I want to work on that with him.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

Our training goals are mostly agility related. Kai is the only one doing agility right now. I'd love to get her close to level 5 CPE this year. Also get out of Open AKC. Honestly just have to trial more to achieve this. I don't want to jinx it but her Q rate is really high. She is going on 5 this year, afterall and has her crap together quite a bit. 

Ember is great at it in classes, really. But I don't see her doing well in the trial environment. Too many dogs, too close and indoors. She hates being crated in a not-home place. She hates car rides. Yeah. I think we'll just keep playing frisbee at home. I might do a tricks class with her or something just to keep her busy. 

I really don't know what is going to happen though. I'm planning on moving and getting another puppy at some point this year.. so we'll see what happens.


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

My main goal for 2018 is to be more consistent with my training and classes. I have been really bad about starting things and not following through or trying to do too many new things at once. I also want to do more fun non training one on one things with each dog.

For Roo: Get him to an agility trial once a month. Continue to work on his focus and reactivity. Get his CGC (hopefully by the end of the month). Get started in dock diving and give barn hunt a try. Get him to a herding trial and work stock more often. I really want to hit the trials this year with him! 

Bindi: weave poles! Get her to a trial of some kind by the end of the year. Main focus for her will be agility this year and biulding her confidence. 

Kind of dog related but a big goal is to get my fence and barn finished to get sheep at my house by summer so that I can really work on herding with my dogs.


----------



## Bentwings (Mar 30, 2015)

For this year my Aussie and I are going to do more people gatherings. I have Streetrods but don’t go to a lot of shows anymore. There are a number of breakfasts and dinner events that I can take her to. We can walk around the cars and chat with people. Occasionally there are other dogs but invariably they are not trained and often very reactive. So part of this is for Sam to work away from these but recognize the issue. I heel her very close and offer treats for perfect work, not for almost ok. She can heel on the left or right equally well and is very good at following or leading in tight quarters. We practice this daily in our parking lot getting into and out of the truckmor streetrod. We have to squeeze between vehicles without touching.

Last year we were challenged by loose dogs just walking down the street at least seven times. These encounters happen extremely fast and often unexpectedly. One guy opened the door of his car and the dog came charging directly at us from about 50 feet away. So self defense and protecting my dog are high on the list. It’s illeagal to carry a cattle prod but not a stun device....nor walking stick. I have both.

We will start back at the ongoing advanced obedience classes. These are great for just being around other dogs. Often the exercise is “ traffic jam” 
. All teams heel to the center of the ring trying to cross the ring, often bumping into each other. Like a very busy intersection down town. Reactive dogs get totally overwhelmed and essentially find that nobody is out to “ get” them. I’ve never seen even a growl,bark or nip in this exercise. It was a key method to get my Aussie to focus on me.

We’ll get out in the state park and in the water more this year.

We’ll do more bike riding too. I like to do our own version of the SCH AD test, mostly just to be able to complete it.

Byron


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

I can already cross one thing off my list. Lily earned her All Dogs Parkour Level 5/Championship title this month.

https://youtu.be/2DN3FbpgMvM


----------



## NorCalFMD (Dec 12, 2016)

Klara is intensely anxious and moderately leash reactive, so our goal is to just keep working on that. I want to get back into group classes, and I really want to do some agility, but my 'wants' need to be put aside until she wants to do it too. That could be this year or never.

Today she got out of the car at an unfamiliar location, then walked with me into an unfamiliar shop. She was cool for about a minute, sniffing and checking, before she desperately wanted to leave.

She later got out of the car and sniffed a stranger's (my dog pharmacist's) hand, before backing off and being shy.

It was HUGE for us. I almost teared up, she's been working so hard and she's come so far.


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

NorCalFMD said:


> Klara is intensely anxious and moderately leash reactive, so our goal is to just keep working on that. I want to get back into group classes, and I really want to do some agility, but my 'wants' need to be put aside until she wants to do it too. That could be this year or never.
> 
> Today she got out of the car at an unfamiliar location, then walked with me into an unfamiliar shop. She was cool for about a minute, sniffing and checking, before she desperately wanted to leave.
> 
> ...


Sometimes the little things are the big things.


----------



## NorCalFMD (Dec 12, 2016)

So true! 

I've readjusted everything I've known about dogs and training with this one, an international rescue is a whole new world. We now find joy in the tiniest of forward steps.


----------



## islanddog (Dec 29, 2015)

NorCalFMD said:


> So true!
> 
> I've readjusted everything I've known about dogs and training with this one, an international rescue is a whole new world. We now find joy in the tiniest of forward steps.


Good work.
Where is she from? Mine's been a little challenging (different) too.


----------



## islanddog (Dec 29, 2015)

When the snow thaws, get back to 'front-yard agility', my weaves are buried in snow.
In the meantime, working outside of the dog park, want to see him taking as much huge joy & fun with obedience, tricks, play as he does in a little secluded beach park I use at home (or his front yard).
Want to have him shooting out the vehicle (an under control shoot) but I mean, yay, I get to play & train, shooting vs omg what's going on have to sniff & stare at everything, and then sniff & stare some more.
Just more fun.
If he can work with me outside the dog park (& things are looking good) I'll get him back into an agility class or two, this time in spring or summer outdoor.
Basically, goals are getting him so comfy with the world that he'll perform his tricks and obedience with joy in lots of challenging places and more often. 
He's from the Dominican, ex free-range pet. Has quirkes & shadows but a pretty fine little guy.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Snowball
He's turning 14 this year, so our goals are short:
1. Stay happy and healthy
2. Finish his CRN (CARO Rally Novice)
3. Keep playing in barn hunt

Ida
1. Become more comfortable in new places
2. Keep working on the car thing - May 2018, she's pretty comfortable in the car (with drugs), but we're going to keep working it to see if we can get to the point where she doesn't need drugs for short drives.
3. Try group classes* She did it she did it she did it!*
4. Get her TEAM1; she has all the skills we just need to put them together.
5. Get her ITD; same as above. I think she has enough behaviours, I just need to proof the cues
6. Work on crating away from home. Oy.

Tessa
1. Grow up to be a confident, resilient dog.
2. Keep being sassy
3. Some semblance of a recall
4. Some semblance of anything on cue at all* She knows "sit" on cue now, so that's a thing.*
5. Work on general foundation behaviours: engagement, focus, and basic cues (sit, down, recall, touch)
6. Introduce the different elements of all of the different sports that I like: perch work/heeling games for rally, scent tins for scent detection, foundations agility

Me
1. Make more of an effort to plan my training sessions.
2. Take the time to work on my mechanics without my dogs present.
3. Keep learning so I can be better for my dogs. <3


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Lily and Leo both got titles that I did on a whim, and wasn't really expecting. Cyber K9 is a relatively new (maybe 6 months old?), online titling venue, and she just added Scent Detection (nosework) to the line up. Lily earned the first, and Leo the second, Cyber K9 Novice Scent Detection titles. They weren't exactly difficult searches, but it was fun. On to Advanced and Master Scent detection titles in the near future.


----------



## NorCalFMD (Dec 12, 2016)

islanddog said:


> Good work.
> Where is she from? Mine's been a little challenging (different) too.


 She's from Taiwan. I see that yours is from Dominica, that's pretty cool.


----------



## islanddog (Dec 29, 2015)

NorCalFMD said:


> She's from Taiwan. I see that yours is from Dominica, that's pretty cool.


She's really pretty.


----------



## NorCalFMD (Dec 12, 2016)

So, I signed us up for a beginning agility class that starts this weekend. It's outdoors, which is usually better for Klara, so I'll keep my fingers crossed. If her anxiety gets the best of her, we might spend an hour for the next 6 Saturdays in the vicinity of other dogs as distractions, just working on her focus. But for what I'm paying, I hope we get to do some agility!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Lofty goals. 

Arrive and leave training class with no drama. He's doing great in class but approaching and leaving is a work in progress. Every other dog has to behave for an hour. Me and Bucky get to work for 1.3 hours or so.

He's going to be five years old this year. Goal, happy LLW rather than frantic more or less LLW. Getting there.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Leo has earned her All Dogs Parkour Level 5/Championship title. On to Level Premier titles now. Premier Championship might be out of each for her, but we can certainly give it a try.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Long term goal, this one. I can't go this year - maybe next - but my god we qualified.


----------



## NorCalFMD (Dec 12, 2016)

That's awesome CptJack, well done to you and Kylie!!

Klara and I have now completed 2 agility classes. She was pretty distracted and unable to focus on the first day, but she was excited to go the second day! I saw a difference in her focus and engagement with me for sure. I doubt we'll ever compete or anything, but I think this is going to be great for her confidence.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Congrats LeoRose and CptJack! That's a lot of work and dedication. Yay!


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

CptJack, that is so awesome!


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

That is an accomplishment Cpt. Jack! Congrats!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Congrats to all on the accomplishments!!!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Brae is in Agility II, finishing up Nosework II today, and will be moving into Nosework III.
Classes have been very fun. And, kind of easy... In Nosework, I am still waiting to train in a scenario I have not already done prior to signing up. Agility is more 'new stuff' since I don't have equipment. But still lots of 'old stuff' because I have done a lot of foundations (rear end awareness, going around real life obstacles, directional handling on both sides, distance training).


I do not compete. But my instructor tells me Brae can easily pass his ORT and get some titles... HmMmMmMmMmmMMMMMmmm....


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

Lots of goals here! 
I am hoping that I will be ready to do Nalluh's Bh in the fall. Hope... but more likely the spring of 2019. 

Things in my life have become suddenly less complex so if it ever stops snowing I should have more time for dedicated training for tracking and obedience. He is such a happy and eager dog. We have started heeling and he is showing glimpses of brilliance (now as for his HANDLER.. oh that is another matter altogether!). 

When I mark the correct behavior he is all for the ball and _cares not even a little if pieces of handler are between him and the desired ball_. As one person in dog club said, "You paid a lot of money for that!" Hahaha.. keeping ice and bandages handy!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Keeping my fingers crossed. If the weather cooperates Mesa will be going for her JHD this weekend with the instructor handling her.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Update on my 'lofty goals' of LLW and better class manners.

We've been continuing group classes and he's getting better about approaching and leaving. Screeching has gone down to 25% what it was in duration and decibel level.

This morning we took a walk and he looked like a normal dog. A poorly trained dog but normal. No weight pulling lunges at all. We passed several people politely. He was touching the end of the flexi and bouncing back which isn't ideal but it's much better than it had been. He had the best time ever exploring the perimeter of the park. 

This past month there have been a lot of visitors. He's been able to be calm to some extent and seemed to mostly be over the top excited than scared to death as after visitors leave he seems super happy.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

So, under my goals for Ida this year is "Try group classes". This morning I registered us for a novice rally class. The facility is less than 10 minutes from our house, and if the first 1-2 classes go absolutely horrid, the instructor okay'd me to bring Tessa for the remainder of classes. I spent some time in February and March making sure the facility was a safe space for Ida (including with other dogs present), the instructor is super knowledgable and knows how to accommodate nervous/reactive dogs, and the space has a good set-up so we can make quick escapes and take breaks if needed, so hopefully it doesn't go too terribly.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Leo and Lily are the first and second dog respectively to earn an All Dogs Parkour Level Premier title. Leo earned her ADP-L1(pr) on 3-25-18, and Lily earned her ADP-L1(Pr) 5-6-18. 



gingerkid said:


> So, under my goals for Ida this year is "Try group classes". This morning I registered us for a novice rally class. The facility is less than 10 minutes from our house, and if the first 1-2 classes go absolutely horrid, the instructor okay'd me to bring Tessa for the remainder of classes. I spent some time in February and March making sure the facility was a safe space for Ida (including with other dogs present), the instructor is super knowledgable and knows how to accommodate nervous/reactive dogs, and the space has a good set-up so we can make quick escapes and take breaks if needed, so hopefully it doesn't go too terribly.


I hope things work out.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kylie came up lame during the last trial. My only goals for her right now are figuring out what is going on and make it better.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

CptJack said:


> Kylie came up lame during the last trial. My only goals for her right now are figuring out what is going on and make it better.


 Oh no. Hopefully something easy that some rest will take care of.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

LeoRose said:


> Oh no. Hopefully something easy that some rest will take care of.


Thanks. We're going to give it a several weeks of pretty decent rest and see where we are. Our next option is basically going out of state to a sports medicine specialty clinic, and for lots of practical reasons I'd like to avoid that one. 

Most likely option right now is an iliopsoas injury, in which case lots of rest and some careful conditioning/return is the answer. Partial ACL tear and luxating patella are pretty remote possibilities, but in both cases the symptoms just don't fit and her knees are, based on exam while she's conscious anyway, REALLY stable. 

So, rest and rehab first, then we'll see where we are.

(Okay ,that's the official plan. I'm attempting to find someone more familiar with sports dogs that isn't an 8 hour drive away in the meanwhile. Or at least someone that doesn't require a referral that my vet won't give me.)


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

So sorry about Kylie. That is a tough injury and not an easy one to recover from. If I might ask, how old is Kylie? 

Our dogs in my sport often injure the same muscle when they are turning around the blinds. The judges want the blinds run fast and tight.. and a longer bodied dog like a GSD can be injured (so I will take wider and fast or slower and tight!). I want to say it happens most often after a period of rest (like winter) but that isn't really true. Best wished getting her better!! 

We have a goal to put a second IPO 3 title on Greta in a few weeks. She has been super the last few times training in spite of her handler being preoccupied. Time to UP THE GAME (she told me this after she licked my ear and then chased the decoy for me).


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

She's just about to turn 6. She's a small dog, but of course she's also a long bodied small dog.

Tight turns at speed are probably a factor, and certainly a normal part of agility. We also had an incident with the dog walk earlier the day it appeared that I'd all but forgotten about that's probably contributing. 

Fortunately, she's REALLY not a stoic dog. Which means that if she hurts, we know it immediately and she has absolutely no inclination at all to 'power through' and make things worse. I have gotten enough of that from Molly, and seen enough of it in friends' dogs to know it's not helpful.


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

CptJack said:


> She's just about to turn 6. She's a small dog, but of course she's also a long bodied small dog.
> 
> Tight turns at speed are probably a factor, and certainly a normal part of agility. We also had an incident with the dog walk earlier the day it appeared that I'd all but forgotten about that's probably contributing.
> 
> Fortunately, she's REALLY not a stoic dog. Which means that if she hurts, we know it immediately and she has absolutely no inclination at all to 'power through' and make things worse. I have gotten enough of that from Molly, and seen enough of it in friends' dogs to know it's not helpful.


Yes to all of this. We have had two dogs that age with the same injury. They did all sorts of PT on the one dog.. under water treadmill, ball work (big inflated ball) and Peanut work as well as other core strengthening exercises (sit pretty and so forth). Warm up and stretching before going out on the field.. and the second time out she refused the jump as she re-injured that muscle. GREAT dog, but she is now a the House dog. VERY frustrating. 

Now I am looking at what I can do to help PREVENT the injury in my own dogs though core strengthening. 

You are certainly fortunate that she does not power through. All mine would (as did the dog above). Sometimes they are their own worst enemy!!

BEST wishes on Kylie. Being small should help her a LOT.


----------



## Bentwings (Mar 30, 2015)

I had some lofty plans for Aussie Samantha however a record snow fall for the date .....two feel caused me another trip to ER and 6 days in ICU. This time dog related. I was out wading in knee deep,fresh snow for our early morning potty walk. A neighbors dog got loose and came after Sam. I got between them but leashes got tangled and I face planted in the snow. While I kept the dogs apart I simply could not get up as my legs were tied and the snow just gave way under my hands. Three other neighbors finally helped me up. I felt ok with no visible injuries but they insisted on calling 911 for at least a check out. 911 quickly hauled me to the hospital where I had another hole drilled in my head (most say I already have plenty) to drain the blood. I had 50 staples and a few stitches. I’m 3 weeks out but still feeling effects. I’m finally getting balance and reaction time back. Sam has been great leading me around the now snow free fields and we up to about 3 miles a day walks. I have zero energy to do much in the evening as far as training. I manage to throw her toys for her to fetch but that’s about it. It’s hard getting old when you don’t think old. I did get an “old people car”. 1994 Buick RoadMaster Estate station wagon. It actually is an era hotrod that came with a Corvette motor. It fits perfect for us with plent of roam room for Sam although she prefers to sit next to me. The car rides beautiful and has never seen a winter.

We are going to try the late night advanced obedience class this Thursday. It’s been a while but I think I’m up to it. Our favorite group. We have practiced the general stuff and I think we can demo the left, right, lead and follow heel pattern we do in our streetwise exercises. 

Byron


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Fortunately, she's already a pet and house dog. Just one who does some good sports work when we're out there for it. No big life style change for her or me if she can't go back to it.


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

Bentwings said:


> I had some lofty plans for Aussie Samantha however a record snow fall for the date .....two feel caused me another trip to ER and 6 days in ICU. This time dog related. I was out wading in knee deep,fresh snow for our early morning potty walk. A neighbors dog got loose and came after Sam. I got between them but leashes got tangled and I face planted in the snow. While I kept the dogs apart I simply could not get up as my legs were tied and the snow just gave way under my hands. Three other neighbors finally helped me up. I felt ok with no visible injuries but they insisted on calling 911 for at least a check out. 911 quickly hauled me to the hospital where I had another hole drilled in my head (most say I already have plenty) to drain the blood. I had 50 staples and a few stitches. I’m 3 weeks out but still feeling effects. I’m finally getting balance and reaction time back. Sam has been great leading me around the now snow free fields and we up to about 3 miles a day walks. I have zero energy to do much in the evening as far as training. I manage to throw her toys for her to fetch but that’s about it. It’s hard getting old when you don’t think old. I did get an “old people car”. 1994 Buick RoadMaster Estate station wagon. It actually is an era hotrod that came with a Corvette motor. It fits perfect for us with plent of roam room for Sam although she prefers to sit next to me. The car rides beautiful and has never seen a winter.
> 
> We are going to try the late night advanced obedience class this Thursday. It’s been a while but I think I’m up to it. Our favorite group. We have practiced the general stuff and I think we can demo the left, right, lead and follow heel pattern we do in our streetwise exercises.
> 
> Byron


Sometimes just being able to walk the dog is enough to want. Sometimes the goal we want is not the goal we get. I think getting well and being able to walk 3 miles at this point is a fine accomplishment. Sometimes incremental improvement is a fine goal indeed. Be well Byron and Sam.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Ginger and my daughter have passed the CGC test. 

Next up is finding a class for the therapy test she needs to be accepted into the therapy organization. Daughter in process of getting that started. Hope she finds it soon, Ginger adores training.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Kathyy said:


> Ginger and my daughter have passed the CGC test.
> 
> Next up is finding a class for the therapy test she needs to be accepted into the therapy organization. Daughter in process of getting that started. Hope she finds it soon, Ginger adores training.


Congratulations!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Kathyy said:


> Ginger and my daughter have passed the CGC test.
> 
> Next up is finding a class for the therapy test she needs to be accepted into the therapy organization. Daughter in process of getting that started. Hope she finds it soon, Ginger adores training.


That's great!


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Now that Mesa has her JHD title and passed her ORT, I'm thinking about handling her for a herding title (probably to be determined by the instructor. It might be a JHD with sheep instead of goats or the next higher herding title on goats) and we'll try for her NSW1. Both of those trials will be late summer or early fall of this year.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Ida had her first group class in since February 2017 on Wednesday.

Aside from a bit of barking when she caught sight of one of the dogs as we were walking into the building, it honestly could not have gone better. This class is the perfect environment to ease into working around other dogs. The class set-up is perfect - when all the dogs are "out" working, they each have their own barricaded-off space, and the instructor (a friend of mine) put a small border terrier in the space beside us because she knew Ida was more comfortable around smaller dogs (although the third dog in the class is a friendly doodle about the same size as Ida so it probably would have been fine either way). 

She was a little bit distracted but did not seem stressed that there were other dogs in class, and settled into work far better than I expected, even with other dogs out and moving around. She struggled to work if she *heard* another dog on the other side of a solid barrier in our last class, and this time she was choosing to go back to working within a few seconds of noticing another dog.... This is a thing we can do. We can actually do Rally!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Awesome!!! I am so happy to hear that you are able to move forward with Ida down this path.


----------



## NorCalFMD (Dec 12, 2016)

NorCalFMD said:


> That's awesome CptJack, well done to you and Kylie!!
> 
> Klara and I have now completed 2 agility classes. She was pretty distracted and unable to focus on the first day, but she was excited to go the second day! I saw a difference in her focus and engagement with me for sure. I doubt we'll ever compete or anything, but I think this is going to be great for her confidence.


Klara has graduated to Agility II! We're 3 classes in and having a great time. While she's pretty good at the obstacles themselves, it's the things surrounding the actual agility I'm most proud of. 

Last week, I crated her for the first time (she was flown 10 hours in a crate as a baby, then I think her foster home used her crate very poorly). She's used to be terrified of crates! I decided when I adopted her to let it go, and just not worry about crating for awhile. Now she is happy to lay in there while I walk the course or help arrange jumps on the field. Looking at her, you'd think she's been doing it her whole life.

She also ran the course off leash today for the first time. She's very unfocused in general, distracted, doesn't connect well with me. Today she did amazing! There was one point where a guy was getting out of a truck about 50 feet away, and she got scared, but she watched him for a second, then checked in with me and we kept on going! I am so proud of my girl right now.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Another Ginger update. Yesterday she was evaluated and is now a therapy dog! Her reward was going to the harbor shopping village and meeting lots of people then she walked 4x around the little native plant garden probably hoping to chase some lizards.


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

At our last trial Greta has let me know she wants to just be a pet dog. No more anything unless it is tracking or barn hunt or nose work.. maybe agility. Dock diving not so much. In her dock diving lessons Greta thinks SHE is the Handler and I am the one who is supposed to jump in. We can run the length of the platform and she brakes at the edge and laughs as I do not stop nearly as fast. Haha! 

Due to my schedule I am throwing effort behind the young dog and looking for a great retirement home for Greta where she gets more attention. 

She and the old house dog have shown they will "get into it" so they cannot be together and my schedule is too crazy to give her the attention she deserves. 

Sooo.. 2018 goals have changed.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Tomorrow Ginger and my daughter are going for their very first therapy dog visit to a nursing home!


----------



## NuDogTrainer (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi all, I have 3 retrievers that have completed boot camp in Singapore. They are good for simple commands and still waiting on their next camp for advanced training. I have also used a programme for brain training and it has worked well for my doggies. When I can find the link I will share here. If you are keen do pm me!


----------



## NuDogTrainer (Jun 26, 2018)

NuDogTrainer said:


> Hi all, I have 3 retrievers that have completed boot camp in Singapore. They are good for simple commands and still waiting on their next camp for advanced training. I have also used a programme for brain training and it has worked well for my doggies. When I can find the link I will share here. If you are keen do pm me!


Found it! https://bit.ly/2KnKmup Brain Training For Dogs!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Update, Ginger had a great time with her first therapy dog visit as did her handler. Official blue leash and collar have been purchased.

I know the leader of the chapter. Poor daughter is trying new stuff but those dog people get around.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Kathyy said:


> Lofty goals.
> 
> Arrive and leave training class with no drama. He's doing great in class but approaching and leaving is a work in progress. Every other dog has to behave for an hour. Me and Bucky get to work for 1.3 hours or so.
> 
> He's going to be five years old this year. Goal, happy LLW rather than frantic more or less LLW. Getting there.


A switch has been partly flipped. He is looking more like an untrained little dog happy to go for a walk than the whirling dervish he was even last year. He still is reaching the end of the leash more than a well trained dog but it isn't frantic lunging.

Most amazing - other dogs. *3* times this morning he saw other dogs, ran to the end of the leash then bounced right back to me with no screaming. He yelled but stopped. 3 big time parties in one walk! I didn't pick him up and he stayed with me rather than running to the end of the leash over and over. I've never left him on the ground when other dogs are in sight, all of a sudden he can do it.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Leo and Lily have both earned their Do More With Your Dog Expert Trick Dog titles. Finally... I was beginning to think we'd never get around to finishing those.


----------



## Life With Atlas (Jan 6, 2008)

Congrats LeoRose! Atlas and I need to get training for his advanced DMWYD title. 

I think I meant to post on this thread twice, but never got around to it.. So, will do so now! 

I have completed the major hike I had planned, in Lake Louise, Alberta. Highlights include:
- Actually completing the hike (that was a me goal, not an Atlas goal)
- Less pulling than the year before (it WAS improved, but still more work to go)
- No growling from Atlas to strangers (I purchased a Do Not Pet sign for his harness, and it definitely helped.)
- Have him walk on my right side when passing people (this actually became him moving in front of me on the path and ignoring the people passing, which was even easier - he started doing it all on his own). 
- We were also complimented more than once on our well behaved dogs and that we were being polite by pulling to the side so people could pass. Definitely made me feel good that people noticed and appreciated. (Atlas also got a lot of laughs when he was making himself comfy in the snow that was still along the trail.)

For the last half of the year, I'm hoping to:
- Get his Advanced trick dog title
- Take some more classes (either rally-0, agility or possibly something new like scent work) or at the very least sharpen up the skills he already knows
- More camping and/or hiking
- Focus work! 
- Loose leash walking more often than the pulling, and not just when he's burnt off energy beforehand. 
- Compete in something (likely rally-o) and hopefully not be a total embarrassment


----------



## Vampiric Conure (Jun 2, 2018)

Myrrh starts her puppy training classes tomorrow. It's a start on her long road to being a service dog (I hope). As for training goals I have, I have some general ones I'll be pleased with if we're successful:

- Handle her resource guarding 
- Have her walk on leash properly/no pulling
- Start on her task training (Alerting to people at the door and ringing of the doorbell)
- Public transport training starting at 6-7 months. 
- Take additional dog training classes.


----------



## gingerkid (Jul 11, 2012)

Life With Atlas said:


> Congrats LeoRose! Atlas and I need to get training for his advanced DMWYD title.
> 
> I think I meant to post on this thread twice, but never got around to it.. So, will do so now!
> 
> ...


.... There's two CARO trials in Calgary in the fall....


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

Ralphie got his first title in JWW this spring. Not many trials around here in the summer, actually, so this fall my goals are to finish his Standard Novice agility title (one Q left for that one), and I think he has a pretty good chance of getting his Open JWW title before the end of the year.


----------



## Life With Atlas (Jan 6, 2008)

gingerkid said:


> .... There's two CARO trials in Calgary in the fall....


Thank you for the reminder! I will look into them and see if Calgary is in my budget.  My horse just recently gave me a scare and a vet bill, so it will take a bit to recoup from that.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Things are going well here.

Ginger is continuing once a week visits to a nursing home and is halfway through the probation period. There are usually too many dogs in too small a room for her comfort and my daughter is getting the hang of settling her down. She looks forward to getting groomed because it means she gets to go visit people.

Bucky has been amazing lately. He continues to be calmer when other dogs are in sight and is continuing to improve LLW skills. As a result we've been going on longer walks more often. In the past walks wound him up, now he is relaxed after a walk. He's even been enjoying company up to a point. I definitely don't trust him within striking range but he can be quiet in the same room just fine now. 

August 5th is gotcha day and he will officially be 5 years old. Max and Sassy, my first dogs, were amazing at 5. Ginger was amazing when she came here at 5 years old. Is it possible? Probably not but he has come a long way.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Kathyy said:


> A switch has been partly flipped. He is looking more like an untrained little dog happy to go for a walk than the whirling dervish he was even last year. He still is reaching the end of the leash more than a well trained dog but it isn't frantic lunging.


He's officially 5 years old which has been my benchmark for a grown up dog. Still pinching to be sure I'm not dreaming but he's been walking nicely on leash for over a week now. I think Ginger has been a good influence as I'm walking them together at the moment. Also I started verbally cuing that he's far enough away. I don't like doing it as I think he ought to figure it out for himself but it is what it is. He's self calming when he sees other dogs although it can take some time before he's able to be calm. People haven't been freaking him out but I'm keeping well away anyway. Yesterday he didn't chase a rabbit running away during a leashed walk and last night he and Ginger had a great time recalling away from some critter sound/smell then getting released back to the hunt.

And a fruit beetle got taken down in a nice pairs hunt this morning. Both dogs disappointed, it was yucky tasting.


----------



## Cariboo Puppy (Jun 28, 2016)

Lucy just needs one more Advanced Jumper Q and she will get her Advanced Games title and will be competing in Masters from then on. She has had her title in Advanced Standard for quite some time already. Just started competing with Bonnie, my Golden Doodle, still just going in FEO (for exhibition only) as want to do more practice yet and you can take a toy in with you in FEO. Has been in one trial but unfortunately the second day she was attacked by a German Shepherd so it will take a little longer for her to get her confidence back but I am in no hurry. Have three trials in a row starting next weekend then no more around here till next year.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Kylie has been 'off' dog sports since April, recovering from an iliopsoas strain. 

Went for a couple of runs yesterday morning, and knocked it out of the park in both Elite Jumpers and Elite Touch 'n' Go - the TNG giving her her Oustanding Elite title in that class. 

Molly also got an Open Jumpers Q (that's the middle run in the video). 





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IepdAf6v07A

All the off time means we're 'behind' for the year, but we are BACK.

Generally need to shuffle my goals around now to include new sports for Molly and Kiran and a bigger primary goal (qualifying or Champs/Nationals this year) for Kylie, but BACK.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

I was really proud of my two on last night's walk. Across the street a large puppy was loose in Starbuck's parking lot and playing keep away as puppies will when owners haven't a clue. I was concerned that Ginger would mutter under her breath and call attention to us and of course more concerned that Bucky would scream about seeing a dog. They watched the puppy go into the street, stop traffic and get screamed at but didn't make a sound. Suspect half of it was the pup was having a blast playing a great game with his panicked family and wasn't really running off but good stuff no matter what.


----------



## 3GSD4IPO (Jun 8, 2016)

This morning before leaving for work I got a perfect sit, a perfect down and a _perfect stand_:dance: out of motion (I did stop as will be allowed for the BH we hope to go for next spring) along with some pretty motivated heeling. 

The BH does not have a stand out of motion, but IPO 1-3 does. It is pretty advanced... 

I just might get this young dog trained yet!!:rockon:


----------



## Cariboo Puppy (Jun 28, 2016)

Heading out soon for our trial this weekend. Hopefully I will make no mistakes and Lucy can finish her last Advanced Jumper class. She has three chances this weekend. Hopefully Bonnie will have forgotten the incident at the last trial where she was attacked and will have a good time. At any rate, the weather looks like it will be nice, not too hot and all our smoke has gone away with all the rain we have had.

If not this weekend, have one more trial next weekend to try again.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Midstream goal changes, mostly with Kylie. 

NADAC's year runs August - August. This is the year I work on qualifying her for Champs (National event). So, everything else with her is taking a back seat to pursuit of that. ...And, probably along the way we'll hit some other extended titles and, you know, a thousand lifetime points.

Meanwhile both she and Molly have added a bit to the alphabet soup in my signature.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Last day of 2018 - time to recap.



> Kylie: Open Chances (and with it Open Versatility (strike that - got the last day of 2017), One Elite Chances Q, Elite Weavers, Outstanding Elite Touch 'n' Go (8-25), Outstanding Elite Regular, and the rest of her NATCH points in Regular. Maybe Outstanding Elite Jumpers (9-16) and Jumpers NATCH points, though that'll probably continue into 2019 (or be in place of Regular).


We let go of Elite Weavers and Elite Chances in favor of pursing Champs Qualifications. At some point I stopped updating when we hit goals, but we absolutely have all but those first two. Even the Jumpers and Regular NATCh requirements, which I assumed would be an either/or.. 



> Molly: Novice Touch 'n' Go. Novice Chances (9-15) (and with them Novice Versatility), Open Regular, Elite Tunnelers (9-16). Open Weavers (9-15),. She trials half as much (or less) as Kylie, so I need to remember that when goal setting.


I haven't run Molly in Touch and Go all year - I just forgot. She got Novice Chances, Elite Tunnelers, Open Regular, and Open Jumpers titles this year, though. The last two she got this past weekend. We've really come together this year as a TEAM and I love it. I'm super excited about her future.



> Kiran: Get him through agility classes. Debut him at a home trial toward the end of the year.


Done and done. Plus we actually got an agility title, 2/3 of 2 more, and a whole bunch of updog achievements and points, plus Canius Magnus awards both times we did Toss and Fetch League. 



> Generally - Add a new to me trial or two to my trialing schedule. End the year better than we began it.


I added disc comps instead of agility trials, but it counts and it was fun. We have definitely improved - all of us, sports dogs and not - added a new sport, dabbled and played in some others, done some seminars, classes, and mini-seminars, and had a wonderful time together. Oh, and demos we did some of those, too.


> Not agility related: basically just continue my casual participation in a wide variety of sports with the dogs who have fun with them.


See above: Yup.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Canyx said:


> Soro:
> Continue letting him be a dog. We've been more and more slack on house rules as he got older. He is now allowed to sometimes beg at tables while we eat and sleep on the bed with us. But hey, he'll be 12 in April and I am grateful he has made it this far.
> 
> Brae:
> Nothing formal. But around the middle of '18 I will really start conditioning him more. More weight pulling, more/longer bike rides, and really starting to teach him jumps, hanging on the spring pole, handstands, and other high impact things. We're going to get weave poles next year, again with waiting on physical development this year. I know for a fact I can get a TDCH for Brae next year if I tried a little hard. But I am just enjoying him and not pushing at anything. It feels so great having a dog that is already great in every way (off leash hiking, recall, dog social, people social, motivated by everything, yet very focused) and is probably going to get better.


Goals achieved. Soro was a dog of a dog, and a darn good one, till the very end.

Brae did nothing formal but had a great year. And we most certainly have been doing conditioning. 

Here's to 2019


----------



## Bentwings (Mar 30, 2015)

Congratulations both of you on a productive and fun year.

Happy New Year.


----------



## Bentwings (Mar 30, 2015)

I too have slacked off formal training. Partly due to a couple of unexpected trips to the ER. I’m a “ fall risk” so I have to watch every step. Running is out of the question too. So this makes my regular exercise program much more difficult mentally. I have to look at everything as “ it’s out to make me fall down”. A terrible way to live if you are very active as I am. 

Samantha has not slacked off at all and has really become stronger, faster and more agile. We play retrive games in the apt and out in the field at work. She likes to run full throttle on her 100 foot leash then turn and run straight at me towards the end of the leash the other way. We also work on recalls and send outs in the field. It’s tough with snow on the ground but a good workout for both of us. 

We’ll be moving to the boat in the spring so our field of play will be different. She likes the water so swimming will help. I’m looking at lifejackets for her as the big river flows pretty fast and it’s not easy for her to swin up stream if she jumps or falls off the boat. It’s an issue for humans too that few consider. Add the icy cold water in the spring and fall and it’s more serious. 

Sam took an hour and a half excursion into the slew at the marina in Nov chasing/herding the ducks and geese. There was some ice on the pond but the cold water didn’t seem to bother her. She jump right in and had fun. 

Sam’s Street obedience was getting a little rough around the edge lately so I put the prong on again. It funny the first walk we took with it she was about as perfect as could be. Heel was perfect, no looking at other dogs, forging or lagging. I never even rattled the prong chain. We did three days with it then I took it off again. She just needed the reminder. I never used more than a finger tug on the prong even in basic training and plenty of rewards. 

So Happy New Year all.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

What we got pieces of paper and a ribbon or rosette for in 2018:

Leo-
Cyber K9 Scent Detection Novice CNSD
All Dogs Parkour Level 5 and All Dogs Parkour Championship (Special Division) S-ADP-L5/CH
All Dogs Parkour Level 1 Premier (Special Division) S-ADP-L1 Pr *the first dog ever to earn that title*
All Dogs Premier Level 2 Premier (Special Division) S-ADP-L2 Pr *the first dog ever to earn that title*
Do More With Your Dog Expert Trick Dog ETD
International Dog Parkour Association Novice Parkour Dog PKD-N 

Lily-
Cyber K9 Scent Detection Novice CNSD
All Dogs Parkour Level 5 and All Dogs Parkour Championship ADP-L5/CH
All Dogs Parkour Level 1 Premier ADP-L1 Pr *the second dog ever to earn that title*
Do More With Your Dog Expert Trick Dog ETD

We'd have gotten more pieces of paper and ribbons, but I had some unplanned (and extremely unwelcome) expenses, and what got cut from the budget was dog sports. Right now, between the two of them, we have about 20 All Dogs Parkour submissions recorded and ready to submit, a dozen more in various stages of completion, and plans for recording more, along with working on other stuff. I'm looking forward to when we can let our financial belt out a notch or three.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Our training goals are mostly agility related. Kai is the only one doing agility right now. I'd love to get her close to level 5 CPE this year. Also get out of Open AKC. Honestly just have to trial more to achieve this. I don't want to jinx it but her Q rate is really high. She is going on 5 this year, afterall and has her crap together quite a bit.
> 
> Ember is great at it in classes, really. But I don't see her doing well in the trial environment. Too many dogs, too close and indoors. She hates being crated in a not-home place. She hates car rides. Yeah. I think we'll just keep playing frisbee at home. I might do a tricks class with her or something just to keep her busy.
> 
> I really don't know what is going to happen though. I'm planning on moving and getting another puppy at some point this year.. so we'll see what happens.


Kai goals achieved. She has her OAJ and AX. We're in level 4 CPE. 

I cut Ember from agility completely. She is doing just fine without it. I get told every once in awhile how someone "feels bad for Ember" because of it .. but I know my dog. She is still very active and happy. We did some trick titles. 

We didn't find a house. The breeding I was hoping for didn't take. Not meant to be I guess. Better luck this year? 

Congrats to those who achieved their 2018 goals.


----------

